# Covid vaccinations



## Viper_SA (14/8/21)

I'm going for my jab on Monday. Would like to take my mom with as she has no means of getting there on her own. She is currently on antibiotics though. Will it still be effective?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I'm going for my jab on Monday. Would like to take my mom with as she has no means of getting there on her own. She is currently on antibiotics though. Will it still be effective?


Check with your dr but it should be fine depending what the antibiotics are for. 

my mrs is on all sorts of meds and her dr gave her the all clear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/8/21)

I agree with @Paul33 - Confirm with doc, but she should be fine. Had my 1st jab a couple of weeks ago. Next one is on the 9th.

Anyone here had any side effects? I had a tender shoulder the day after the vaccination (went away after 2 days) and felt like I had the flu the day after my injection. Nothing bad or severe though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> I agree with @Paul33 - Confirm with doc, but she should be fine. Had my 1st jab a couple of weeks ago. Next one is on the 9th.
> 
> Anyone here had any side effects? I had a tender shoulder the day after the vaccination (went away after 2 days) and felt like I had the flu the day after my injection. Nothing bad or severe though.


I was pretty much the same after my jab, nothing major. A work colleague was super tired for a few days but again nothing that can’t be managed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (16/8/21)

Had my second today, missus had her first. Only side effect was she said no sex until she has caught up.

Bloody women will think of any old excuse. Bah humbug.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (16/8/21)

Actually spoke to her GP today after she got het biopsy results. Not malignant, but almost the whole intestinal tract has inflammation. He advised to hold off on the vsccine until things are beter.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (16/8/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> I agree with @Paul33 - Confirm with doc, but she should be fine. Had my 1st jab a couple of weeks ago. Next one is on the 9th.
> 
> Anyone here had any side effects? I had a tender shoulder the day after the vaccination (went away after 2 days) and felt like I had the flu the day after my injection. Nothing bad or severe though.



No side effects whatsoever from the first jab - just my arm felt a little tender later that day and evening, and still a little tender the next day.

Had my second jab this morning. Again a tender arm. I'll post again after a few days to tell you if there have been any side effects.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (16/8/21)

It will be interesting to see if my brother has any side effects. He had COVID recently, but nevertheless he went for his first jab today. When they asked him if he's had COVID he said no. He knew he shouldn't have lied, but he didn't want to wait.


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/21)

Hooked said:


> It will be interesting to see if my brother has any side effects. He had COVID recently, but nevertheless he went for his first jab today. When they asked him if he's had COVID he said no. He knew he shouldn't have lied, but he didn't want to wait.


His immune system may overreact to the vaccine with more severe side effects…. What’s the sudden rush? I mean he just had it and should be immune for at least 3 months.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/8/21)

Well, I feel like I've been hit by 'n train

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Well, I feel like I've been hit by 'n train


It shall pass with some paracetamol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (17/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Well, I feel like I've been hit by 'n train



It's just a day or two. Believe me, the virus is worse.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Well, I feel like I've been hit by 'n train


Panado and Netflix and a few days you’ll be lekker again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (17/8/21)

I had no side effects whatsoever. Nothing. Nada. Not even sniffle. I think I may be A-symptomatic. I've been in contact (in my work) with quite a lot of people who tested positive and I've never developed any symptoms at all. There's at least a 90% chance that I had the virus at least two or three times. Guess I'm one of the lucky ones.

I've seen people with the virus affected in the worst ways that it can and I don't wish that on anyone. It's horrible.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> Panado and Netflix and a few days you’ll be lekker again.



I wish... Trudging on at work. Loads of stuff to do. But starting to feel better at least.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (17/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> His immune system may overreact to the vaccine with more severe side effects…. What’s the sudden rush? I mean he just had it and should be immune for at least 3 months.



The rush is that he wants to get it done here in Yzer. If they suddenly decided to stop doing vaccinations here he'll have to drive to another town.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (17/8/21)

I feel crap today, all was good until about 3 in the morning, chills, feeling cold. I got up late with a sore arm and aches and pains. None of this with the first jab. Thankfully the headache has gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I wish... Trudging on at work. Loads of stuff to do. But starting to feel better at least.



Normally only lasts a day or 2. Panado's help



Stranger said:


> I feel crap today, all was good until about 3 in the morning, chills, feeling cold. I got up late with a sore arm and aches and pains. None of this with the first jab. Thankfully the headache has gone.



I've heard the booster's side effects are worse, but also only last a day or 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Normally only lasts a day or 2. Panado's help
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard the booster's side effects are worse, but also only last a day or 2


It’s logical… your immune system must have a more robust reaction to the second shot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Normally only lasts a day or 2. Panado's help
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard the booster's side effects are worse, but also only last a day or 2


It doesn’t mean that it’s the rule though…

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It doesn’t mean that it’s the rule though…


Oh, I agree with you. Just quoting what I've heard.  Those that had symptoms (that I've spoken to) said that they had flu like symptoms for 1 to 2 days after the 1st shot (me included) and slightly more severe symptoms after the 2nd shot (Not me as I've not had my 2nd shot yet).

I'm by no means a medical proffessional though, just sharing my experience

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Oh, I agree with you. Just quoting what I've heard.  Those that had symptoms (that I've spoken to) said that they had flu like symptoms for 1 to 2 days after the 1st shot (me included) and slightly more severe symptoms after the 2nd shot (Not me as I've not had my 2nd shot yet).
> 
> I'm by no means a medical proffessional though, just sharing my experience


It varies from person to person. The best thing to do is to start with paracetamol the morning before your injection and carry on with it for 2-3 days depend on how you feel.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It varies from person to person. The best thing to do is to start with paracetamol the morning before your injection and carry on with it for 2-3 days depend on how you feel.


I guess Panado is making some bucks off me on the 9th of September 

Thanks for the tip.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (17/8/21)

can you drink beer after vaccination, asking for a friend

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (17/8/21)

vicTor said:


> can you drink beer after vaccination, asking for a friend



A beer or 2 won't do anything. A bottle of brandy will be another story.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/8/21)

Adephi said:


> A beer or 2 won't do anything. A bottle of brandy will be another story.



will tell my friend, thank you

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/8/21)

Adephi said:


> A beer or 2 won't do anything. A bottle of brandy will be another story.



Then again, a bottle of Brandy will do damage with or without the vaccination...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (17/8/21)

I was told no smoking for 4 hours and no booze for 8 hours. Not that I felt like booze at all..

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/8/21)

Received my 1st pfiser 2 weeks ago. Was sick as a dog for 3 days.
BUT after seeing my brother in ICU for 2 weeks due to covid, its worth it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I was told no smoking for 4 hours and no booze for 8 hours. Not that I felt like booze at all..


Some healthcare professionals are just sadistic

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (17/8/21)

vicTor said:


> will tell my friend, thank you



They do caution you to not use alcohol for a few days after the jab. At least that's what they told me.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (18/8/21)

I had my second jab on Monday morning. Tuesday afternoon and evening I had a splitting headache and in the evening I was sweating even though it was cold. Took 2 Panados. I've still got a bit of a headache this morning.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Drikusw (18/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/8/21)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 237220


I wondered why people were looking at me funny

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (18/8/21)

Hooked said:


> I had my second jab on Monday morning. Tuesday afternoon and evening I had a splitting headache and in the evening I was sweating even though it was cold. Took 2 Panados. I've still got a bit of a headache this morning.



Wednesday evening:
Headache faded away during the day without taking Panado, but I've been feeling a bit off - the way that you feel when you're getting a cold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (19/8/21)

Hooked said:


> It will be interesting to see if my brother has any side effects. He had COVID recently, but nevertheless he went for his first jab today. When they asked him if he's had COVID he said no. He knew he shouldn't have lied, but he didn't want to wait.



My brother hasn't had any side-effects at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (19/8/21)

Hooked said:


> Wednesday evening:
> Headache faded away during the day without taking Panado, but I've been feeling a bit off - the way that you feel when you're getting a cold.



Feeling as right as rain today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (20/8/21)

I didn't with my first one, but suddenly my Xiaomi Mi tv box can get 5 g from a 2.4 g router .... weird.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (20/8/21)

Stranger said:


> I didn't with my first one, but suddenly my Xiaomi Mi tv box can get 5 g from a 2.4 g router .... weird.


Upgrade complete. Congrats mate!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (26/8/21)

Hiiiiiii
I need a bit of advice. I've read so many things and just don't know now.
I'm due for my second jab in September... Yay!
But I'm getting mixed reviews of exercise after the shot. Some friends have been told it's fine after the second day and others have been to avoid for a week? I'd rather make double sure. 

My first jab was awesome. Besides the fact that my arm felt like it may fall off, haha.
Seems panado are definitely going to see a lovely spike in sales.
Also the nurse I went to refused to give me the jab on my tattooed arm, so weird, haha.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/8/21)

BeaLea said:


> Hiiiiiii
> I need a bit of advice. I've read so many things and just don't know now.
> I'm due for my second jab in September... Yay!
> But I'm getting mixed reviews of exercise after the shot. Some friends have been told it's fine after the second day and others have been to avoid for a week? I'd rather make double sure.
> ...


Seen that you may naturally develop some fatigue, muscle pain and other symptoms in response to the vaccine, it’s probably wise to give yourself a break from exercise for 2-3 days…. The tattoo pigments may mask an excessive inflammatory reaction at the site of injection or even the formation of an abscess (you don’t want a scar messing up your tattoo, I guess). 

And no! The tattoo pigments do not interfere with your 5G signal as you may think Technology!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/8/21)

They jabbed my in my tattoo, not a word about it. Apart from asking why I decided on a wolf. I had the Johnsons and my arm wasn't even sore. Did have a bit of a fever the first night, and a massive headache, but that was it. On the exercise I can't help as I'm a bit of a couch potato

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (26/8/21)

My daughter is a gym bunny, she was told no alcohol or exercise for a week. Fitness fans apparently often have weak immune systems.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/8/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> I agree with @Paul33 - Confirm with doc, but she should be fine. Had my 1st jab a couple of weeks ago. Next one is on the 9th.
> 
> Anyone here had any side effects? I had a tender shoulder the day after the vaccination (went away after 2 days) and felt like I had the flu the day after my injection. Nothing bad or severe though.



I had no reaction to either of my Pfizer shots, save to say that my body temp is now lower, (37.2 to 36.5 ), or ... my thermometer is less accurate than I thought ... and I'm still waiting for my 5G to come online

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/8/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I had no reaction to either of my Pfizer shots, save to say that my body temp is now lower, (37.2 to 36.5 ), or ... my thermometer is less accurate than I thought ... and I'm still waiting for my 5G to come online


Yeah, I feel done in.. No 5G, I'm not magnetic and no one has contacted me about any of my whereabouts...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (26/8/21)

got my first of the 2 dose just now, hope this shit works, very skeptical

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (26/8/21)

You will never know. You can still get Covid 19. You can still get ill.

The gamble is that the vacc will either prevent you from getting or that if you do the effects will be less severe. There are only the numbers to work off.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DougP (26/8/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I had no reaction to either of my Pfizer shots, save to say that my body temp is now lower, (37.2 to 36.5 ), or ... my thermometer is less accurate than I thought ... and I'm still waiting for my 5G to come online


Judging by what I have seen you sadly are not gonna get a good 5g signal cause your antenna (junk in your trunk) looked a wee bit small to me.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/8/21)

DougP said:


> Judging by what I have seen you sadly are not gonna get a good 5g signal cause your antenna (junk in your trunk) looked a wee bit small to me.
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (26/8/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I had no reaction to either of my Pfizer shots, save to say that my body temp is now lower, (37.2 to 36.5 ), or ... my thermometer is less accurate than I thought ... and I'm still waiting for my 5G to come online


Your body temperature normally varies between 35.5 and 37.5 and it's obviously not constant. You had no reaction to the vaccine, no wonder you're still waiting for the 5G. The microchip you got is probably outdated or something. I'd raise the issue with the COVID hotline if I were you

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## StompieZA (2/9/21)

Just got back home from our first Pfizer shot, Wasnt sore at all. Arm was a little numb but no thats gone.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (2/9/21)

StompieZA said:


> Just got back home from our first Pfizer shot, Wasnt sore at all. Arm was a little numb but no thats gone.


Congrats on your jab. The pain in the arm and the other flu symptoms usually develop after a few hours... Take some Panado form now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. B (10/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Your body temperature normally varies between 35.5 and 37.5 and it's obviously not constant. You had no reaction to the vaccine, no wonder you're still waiting for the 5G. The microchip you got is probably outdated or something. I'd raise the issue with the COVID hotline if I were you


I managed to swap out my microchip for a potatochip. Ended up with Doritos Sweet Chilli. Next time I'll try for Lays Caribbean Onion and Balsamic Vinegar

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/21)

Had my second shot last Saturday. No reaction to either, apart from slight tenderness around the puncture wound. I have called it a wound to elicit some sympathy.

As many of you know I am generally grumpy but I must say that I was surprised by the efficiency of the vaccination process. Everything went remarkably smoothly and the staff was friendly and helpful. There was a lot of duplication wrt giving the same information to different people but red tape is often misunderstood by the uninformed. In other words, there may have been very good reasons for it. There seemed to be way too many staff members with very little to do, but at least everything worked well.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (10/9/21)

I am so glad that you are not grumpy, it is Friday and I know you that you are looking forward to Monday in order to justify your grumpiness

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/21)

Stranger said:


> I am so glad that you are not grumpy, it is Friday and I know you that you are looking forward to Monday in order to justify your grumpiness




How did you know that it is my birthday on Monday? Are you stalking me?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (10/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (10/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 238954



My body, my odor. Don't tell me what to do.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (10/9/21)

Adephi said:


> My body, my odor. Don't tell me what to do.


I apologise. Didn’t know you identify as natural.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (14/9/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> How did you know that it is my birthday on Monday? Are you stalking me?



I drink and I know things

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/21)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/some-v...bydz3fQqSfbh1bYMhFjgl4ZYTL1iI-jD6vWuteQz21bvY

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (21/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/9/21)

Went for my second jab last week. 0 symptoms. Which is awesome as i felt like crap with the 1st dose

Reactions: Winner 6


----------

